

Mark Zuckerberg’s sister sorta threatens to take down bar's facebook page - antidaily
http://davidkendall.tumblr.com/post/602010120/randi-zuckerberg-would-be-mark-zuckerbergs

======
sgman
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWKG6ZmgAX4>

~~~
fleitz
The difference is Obama has charisma

------
jarin
This is really old, nice linkbait though.

~~~
jarin
From May 8th, 2009: [http://gawker.com/5245852/randi-zuckerbergs-excellent-
new-yo...](http://gawker.com/5245852/randi-zuckerbergs-excellent-new-york-
adventure) (at the bottom)

------
fleitz
Marlon Brando is a much better Don Coreleone than the Zuckerbergs.

